# Liverpool Victoria



## kgleeson (Sep 16, 2003)

Been shopping around for insurance and Liv Vic have changed there policies! Liv Vic will no longer insure any cars with engine modifications!

Where else is there!

Norwich Union will only support limited modifications. Searched on the forum but info is a bit vague as to whether the companies are any good or not such as Tett Hamilton, Adrian Flux etc.

Anyone recomend any good insurance companies who will cover engine mods such as Turbos, injectors etc..

Kev


----------



## weka (Jul 3, 2001)

Kev,

I used to use Privledge and declared my mods - but they are exspensive!

I need to look for alternative insurers as I'm currently with LV as well.


----------



## Moschops (Sep 3, 2002)

Where else is there??
A-Plan were £100 cheaper for the Skyline (all mods declared etc) and were £360 cheaper on the pug 309 diesel than LV. 
LV don't charge admin for cancellation. One month into my 3rd year with them I got back all but 70 quid of the premium. If i'd have cancelled before the weekend i'd have been about 7 quid better off.


----------



## kgleeson (Sep 16, 2003)

*Insurance*

Cheers Weka, Moschops 

Will be ringing around from Monday

A-Plan
Basildon insurance
Keith Mitchels

Not going to bother with Adrian Flux or Tett Hamilton too many bad encounters from these posted on here and other forums.

Any others to try?

I want to declare all the mods I have planned :smokin:    

Kev


----------

